# Switch X and Y on my Machine



## mtyflory (Apr 6, 2014)

I have a Probotix router and I would switch the X and Y axis. I would think it would not be that hard but I don't want to screw anything up on the computer config files in case it doesn't work. I thought I would ask in case someone has already gone through the change already. It is running LinuxCnc.


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

Which Probotix model? If it is the Comet/Asteroid/Meteor you'll be challenged because they use two motors for Y and only one for X.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Marty,

First let me say that [obviously] I'm unfamiliar with your setup, but I have to ask this question. This is the sort of thing required daily in manufacturing. Can't you simply locate the centroid of vectors and then rotate your image 90*?

Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------



## mtyflory (Apr 6, 2014)

I have the Meteor. I know that it is not an easy one to do.


----------



## mtyflory (Apr 6, 2014)

Yes I know I can just rotate the part. But the thing is I have been machining for a long time and to get my mind to change and think that the short axis is X is going to be a very hard thing for me to do. Its also about where I stand when running the router everything says that the axis are backward. I have never seen a machine where the X axis was not the longer travel axis. Thank you all for your help.


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

I went from a CNC shark to a Meteor. The Shark had a square 25" x 25" cutting area so X vs Y didn't matter. I got used to Y moving the gantry forward and back , and X moving the router left and right along the gantry. From my perspective the Meteor is just right. Y moves the Gantry forward and back, and X moves the router left and right along the gantry. 

Of course the Multicam I can use at work has X moving the gantry forward and back while Y moves the spindle along the gantry. I see your confusion and raise you a headache.


----------



## mtyflory (Apr 6, 2014)

4DThinker said:


> I went from a CNC shark to a Meteor. The Shark had a square 25" x 25" cutting area so X vs Y didn't matter. I got used to Y moving the gantry forward and back , and X moving the router left and right along the gantry. From my perspective the Meteor is just right. Y moves the Gantry forward and back, and X moves the router left and right along the gantry.
> 
> Of course the Multicam I can use at work has X moving the gantry forward and back while Y moves the spindle along the gantry. I see your confusion and raise you a headache.


Yea its not that I can't live with it but it more productive if it were reversed because I don't have to think before I do something.


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

The folks at Probotix are typically very helpful. You might give their support number a call to ask about swapping X and Y. They are getting busy these days now with more orders than expected, so just don't be surprised if it takes them awhile to get an answer for you. 

If I was more comfortable with Linux I'd look into the LinuxCNC settings for you, but given the meteor is my first exposure I'm not wanting to risk screwing myself in the process. 

4D


----------



## mtyflory (Apr 6, 2014)

4DThinker said:


> The folks at Probotix are typically very helpful. You might give their support number a call to ask about swapping X and Y. They are getting busy these days now with more orders than expected, so just don't be surprised if it takes them awhile to get an answer for you.
> 
> If I was more comfortable with Linux I'd look into the LinuxCNC settings for you, but given the meteor is my first exposure I'm not wanting to risk screwing myself in the process.
> 
> 4D


Yes I know they are getting very busy. And they did say that I should be able to find the config file somewhere on their web sight but it is not anywhere I can find it. I think I will give them another call and see if they can tell me exactly how to convert this over.

Thanks to all.


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

They may have meant finding the config file to edit on your linux PC. If they know how to change it so X is Y and Y is X, then ask them if they can simply email you the edited file with info on where to copy it to.


----------



## mtyflory (Apr 6, 2014)

Yes I will have to call them again and see if they can help with the config file.

Thank You for your help.


----------

